# Cheese for North Florida Gathering



## bamafan (Feb 14, 2015)

Been behind on cheese so thought I would do a batch for the gathering in April.

Gouda, Extra sharp cheddar, pepper jack, chipotle cheddar, hot pepper cheese, colby long horn, and Monterey Jack. Karen should have the Gouda finished 10 minutes after I get there. At least she will not touch the pepper stuff!













IMG_1578.JPG



__ bamafan
__ Feb 14, 2015


















IMG_1581.JPG



__ bamafan
__ Feb 14, 2015


----------



## gary s (Feb 14, 2015)

Now that's a heck of an assortment

Gary


----------



## tropics (Feb 14, 2015)

Nice variety, how long they going to smoke, and wood?


----------



## themule69 (Feb 14, 2015)

That is going to be some fine eating. I need to get the rest of my cheese smoked before it warms up and stays warm or hot here.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 14, 2015)

Bama, Should taste excellent when April rolls around !


----------



## bamafan (Feb 14, 2015)

3.5 hours. Was a mix of hickory and apple. Mainly hickory but I like a thick smoke flavor. Thanks to my bride for the new sealer for Christmas. 












image.jpg



__ bamafan
__ Feb 14, 2015





Sorry for the bad pictures the real camera had dead batteries


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

Thats a boat load of cheese.

Looks good.


----------



## bamafan (Feb 14, 2015)

The vac-master pro 350 was a dam good investment 
Also scored 8 boneless butts for 1.09 a pound yesterday. Buckboard bacon going in the cure tomorrow..all were between 8.5-10 pounds


----------



## driedstick (Feb 15, 2015)

Dang it Bama that looks great I have been giving too much away lately I need to do some more also

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 16, 2015)

Looks good. Hoping to make it this year, Dont know if in the MH or not yet.


----------



## gary s (Feb 16, 2015)

Ready for a cheese party now

Gary


----------



## disco (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks for the cheesy smoke (meant as a compliment)!

Disco


----------



## trejund (Feb 16, 2015)

That cheese looks awesome.


----------



## bamafan (Feb 17, 2015)

Trejund said:


> That cheese looks awesome.


Trejund you should drive over and check out the gathering. It's just a hop skip and jump from PCOLA


----------



## dave17a (Feb 17, 2015)

BAMAFAN said:


> Been behind on cheese so thought I would do a batch for the gathering in April.
> 
> Gouda, Extra sharp cheddar, pepper jack, chipotle cheddar, hot pepper cheese, colby long horn, and Monterey Jack. Karen should have the Gouda finished 10 minutes after I get there. At least she will not touch the pepper stuff!
> 
> ...





driedstick said:


> Dang it Bama that looks great I have been giving too much away lately I need to do some more also
> 
> A full smoker is a happy sm


Colby in any form is one of my favorites in any combo. I always do 6 hrs. but that is just me. Pitmastrs or oak.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 18, 2015)

Cheese is looking good Tim...  has the name been changed for the gathering ??


----------



## trejund (Feb 19, 2015)

BAMAFAN said:


> Trejund you should drive over and check out the gathering. It's just a hop skip and jump from PCOLA


. I might if I am available
 Thanks for the invite.


----------



## fishmonger (Feb 24, 2015)

What do you do with the cheese until April? Freeze, refrigerate?

Thanks

PC


----------



## bamafan (Feb 24, 2015)

I'll just leave it vacuum packed in the frig. What I don't eat anyway!


----------



## bamafan (Feb 24, 2015)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Cheese is looking good Tim... has the name been changed for the gathering ??


Not that i know of Keith?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 24, 2015)

I was just confused when you said *Northwest* Fl. Gathering...


----------



## asktrask (Feb 25, 2015)

Looks great.  I will have to try real cheese next time.  What I have been smoking is a brick of cream cheese.  My friend broght some to a pot luck and could not tell what it was except good.  I about fell over when he said just cream cheese.  It had a great golden brown crust and plenty of smoke.

Thanks for all the posts.


----------



## eman (Apr 11, 2015)

North Florida gathering


----------



## pcolabbq (Apr 15, 2015)

Where and when is this gathering?


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 15, 2015)

PcolaBBQ said:


> Where and when is this gathering?


Here's the info come on over and join us

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/174172/2015-north-florida-gathering-april-24-26th


----------

